# DO YOU LEAVE YOUR PELLET STOVE RUNNING WHEN YOUR AWAY



## Jabbers (Mar 17, 2013)

I was wondering how many people leave their stoves running when they are at work or out shopping? I only let mine run alone unintended for 2 - 3 hours


----------



## bmanMA (Mar 17, 2013)

We let the Harman run so long as we're not going away for the night.


----------



## Jabbers (Mar 17, 2013)

bmanMA said:


> We let the Harman run so long as we're not going away for the night.




So your harman runs all day long when your not there?


----------



## doingitonadime (Mar 17, 2013)

My 3 stoves run whenever the temp calls for them to I clean them completely every 3-4 days including exhaust pipes once a week, I'm confident they will keep us warm as I think upkeep is everything with my stoves


----------



## iceguy4 (Mar 17, 2013)

left mine for over 3 days...no worries


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Mar 17, 2013)

this question's been asked many times before and 99.9 %  reply  yes they leave theirs running  24/7   .    i know i do


----------



## iceguy4 (Mar 17, 2013)

Woody1911a1 said:


> this question's been asked many times before and 99.9 % reply yes they leave theirs running 24/7 . i know i do


 X2


----------



## Jabbers (Mar 17, 2013)

Woody1911a1 said:


> this question's been asked many times before and 99.9 %  reply  yes they leave theirs running  24/7   .    i know i do




I was looking for this topic but couldnt find it, sorry guys about that and thanks for responding.


----------



## iceguy4 (Mar 17, 2013)

Jabbers said:


> I was looking for this topic but couldnt find it, sorry guys about that and thanks for responding.


   NO WORRIES   bud


----------



## smoke show (Mar 17, 2013)

Been out of town since friday, expecting the hopper to be empty when I get home...


----------



## iceguy4 (Mar 17, 2013)

smoke show said:


> Been out of town since friday, expecting the hopper to be empty when I get home...


 I recomend the "bulk hopper"   even though I still keep a watchfull eye on my boiler...it is on MYschedule now


----------



## Jabbers (Mar 17, 2013)

smoke show said:


> Been out of town since friday, expecting the hopper to be empty when I get home...




You need someone to stop by and fill that for you.


----------



## Hoot23 (Mar 17, 2013)

Was nervous at first to leave it, but it runs when we are not home. During the week from 6 to 4:30 everyday


----------



## smoke show (Mar 17, 2013)

iceguy4 said:


> I recomend the "bulk hopper"   even though I still keep a watchfull eye on my boiler...it is on MYschedule now


Good idea, although it would look silly in my living room...


----------



## smoke show (Mar 17, 2013)

Jabbers said:


> You need someone to stop by and fill that for you.


Are you volunteering???


----------



## iceguy4 (Mar 17, 2013)

smoke show said:


> Good idea, although it would look silly in my living room...


 NAaaaW...you could stack beer cans under it...


----------



## Jabbers (Mar 17, 2013)

smoke show said:


> Are you volunteering???




I dont know here in ne ohio the weather is pretty crappy so in wi it probably not much better


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Mar 17, 2013)

Jabbers said:


> You need someone to stop by and fill that for you.





smoke show said:


> Are you volunteering???


I trained my dog sitter to feed the stove when she feeds the dog.
To answer the OP, The pellet stove is our primary source of heat. I wouldn't consider shutting it down, other than for cleaning, unless there was a true emergency.


----------



## will711 (Mar 17, 2013)

Let it run 24 / 7 stove don't know if I'm out getting more Beer  or home drinking Beer no different


----------



## 343amc (Mar 17, 2013)

Since January 12 or so mine has been off for about three hours for cleanings, and shut down for two days when it was fairly warm. Other than that it just runs. Granted its a furnace, but except for ductwork it's no different than most any pellet stove.


----------



## skibladerj (Mar 17, 2013)

24/7  The 150lbs hopper helps :D


----------



## Dgopetactical (Mar 17, 2013)

I've been running 24/7 since October, I only shutdown for cleanings. No worries.


----------



## Melissa220 (Mar 17, 2013)

Jabbers said:


> I was wondering how many people leave their stoves running when they are at work or out shopping? I only let mine run alone unintended for 2 - 3 hours


When I first started burning, I looked at it this way...My oil burner works with fire and I leave that unattended day and night,  The only difference with the pellet stove is that you can see the fire.  If you stove is installed correctly, and nothing flammable is within reach.... No Problem!!


----------



## lock&load (Mar 17, 2013)

first few days ,it does take a leap of faith after that no problems/its been 6yrs no issues


----------



## ChandlerR (Mar 17, 2013)

So we're not the 1%ers?  I work 12 hours shifts and when the wife is away, it putts away all day, every day. These things have many safeties so if there were to be a problem, it SHOULD shut down.


----------



## ivanhoe (Mar 17, 2013)

ChandlerR said:


> So we're not the 1%ers? I work 12 hours shifts and when the wife is away, it putts away all day, every day. These things have many safeties so if there were to be a problem, it SHOULD shut down.


 
X2


----------



## skibumm100 (Mar 17, 2013)

I didn't let it run when we were out for the first week or so, just to make sure everything worked as it's supposed to. After that, if it's cold, it's on. If we go away, it runs out of pellets and the oil burner kicks on. Mine is an insert and a hopper full only runs about 12 hrs.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes, but being on a short leash it usually isn't more than 6 hours at time.

That's enough time for a junk store run and a sausage platter along with a decent brew or a large platter of seafood with a decent brew.

I do not leave the house with the clothes dryer running, nowhere near enough safeties nor can the dryer contain a fire and just like the stove it gets regular vent cleaning.


----------



## bmanMA (Mar 17, 2013)

Jabbers said:


> So your harman runs all day long when your not there?


 
Wife's around, in and out during the day with the kids, so it's not alone for all that long.  
But, I think we will let it run once she goes back to work (another topic  ).


----------



## smoke show (Mar 17, 2013)

smoke show said:


> Been out of town since friday, expecting the hopper to be empty when I get home...


Crammed her full friday afternoon, turned the thermostat down 5 degrees, set to manual low, was still burning today at 6pm when we got home.


----------



## Defiant (Mar 17, 2013)

Jabbers said:


> I was wondering how many people leave their stoves running when they are at work or out shopping?


24/7 all day all the time


----------



## smoke show (Mar 17, 2013)

Defiant said:


> 24/7 all day all the time


Hey, we're talking stoves here...


----------



## Defiant (Mar 17, 2013)

smoke show said:


> Hey, we're talking stoves here...


Thanks, thought I was in a beer thread


----------



## JohnRXL (Mar 17, 2013)

I leave it running all day long even when no one is home and its for usually 7-8 hrs at a time mon to fri.
Normally turn it down to 2 on the heat


----------



## Countryboymo (Mar 17, 2013)

Only on days that end in Y.  On all others we make sure it is shut off.


----------



## mikesj (Mar 18, 2013)

I posted the same question back in the fall and had the same replies. For years I would let my stove run out in the morning or shut it down. I would have my programmable thermostat fire up the oil furnace before I got home. I saved a bunch of oil doing this, but I still burned about a tank each year. 

I was hesitant to run my stove when I was away for several reasons. First, I have an older house in a remote area. Second, I have had a few glitches with my stove over the years. Third, my dealer acted as if running my stove when I was sleeping or when I wasn't home was inviting disaster. 

Well, my home is still old and it hasn't moved so that part I had to deal with. I figured out how to solve most of the glitches and my understanding of the stove has greatly increased. I also realized that my dealer had little to no knowledge about pellet stoves. I don't believe he is a Harman dealer anymore. 

Anyway, I've been running my stove all winter and have only shut her down for cleanings. No concerns at this time.


----------



## gengle (Mar 18, 2013)

With the exception of cleanings, and the two or three times life got in the way and I missed filling it up, it's been on since mid October.


----------



## ohbix (Mar 18, 2013)

Runs nonstop except to clean.  The first week I had the jitters as well.  Made sure the smoke and CO detectors were operating.  After the first week, all was well.  As w/ Mikesj, as I gained a better understanding of stove operation and safety features, I became comfortable in leaving it unattended.


----------



## gymrat0663 (Mar 18, 2013)

It's our primary source of heat so it's a 24/7 deal minus the cleanings!


----------



## bonesy (Mar 18, 2013)

On the thermostat 24x7


----------



## nhredbird (Mar 18, 2013)

Octobber till April 24/7 except to clean or an exceptional warm day.


----------



## Sir_Lancelot (Mar 18, 2013)

For seven years I've let her run 24/7 with our electric furnace as backup in case she were to shut down for any reason.  If I didn't trust her to run safely while I was away, I certainly wouldn't trust her run safely while I was sleeping in the house either.


----------



## Defiant (Mar 18, 2013)

Lancelot, how is Arthur and the round table these days?


----------



## Mr. Spock (Mar 18, 2013)

NO...for the first month or so. Once we made friends - never turn it off. Funny what Smokey said about the Dryer, it's true. I always make it a point to shutdown the Washer and Dryer before leaving. Never give the stove a second thought. The girl in the picture over there is able to get out of the house though...just in case.


----------



## gbreda (Mar 18, 2013)

Mine runs 24/7.  Only time it would not run is if I am gone several nights and it runs out of fuel.


----------



## Happy Hour (Mar 18, 2013)

Installed 2/22/13 and it has been shut down 2 times for cleanings (wife's doing a good job keeping it running while I'm away)


----------



## saladdin (Mar 18, 2013)

If you leave it running, you better go catch it... Man I miss the pre caller-id days when you could crank call people at 1am. Kids these days will never have that fun.


----------



## Jason Knapp (Mar 19, 2013)

Mine has been running non stop (except for cleaning) since December. No worries at all.


----------



## jimmieguns (Mar 19, 2013)

ohbix said:


> Runs nonstop except to clean. The first week I had the jitters as well. Made sure the smoke and CO detectors were operating. After the first week, all was well. As w/ Mikesj, as I gained a better understanding of stove operation and safety features, I became comfortable in leaving it unattended.


 
Same here- watched it, learned it, now- no worries...made to operate like it should-- carefree,unlike wood burning stoves. I also have a woodburning stove so I am NOT anti wood ! for all my woodburning friends!


----------



## Phil Do's fire. (Mar 19, 2013)

Mine runs when required 24/7


----------



## movemaine (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah, I run 24/7 all heating season...


----------



## urkiddin (Mar 21, 2013)

ohbix said:


> Runs nonstop except to clean. The first week I had the jitters as well. Made sure the smoke and CO detectors were operating. After the first week, all was well. As w/ Mikesj, as I gained a better understanding of stove operation and safety features, I became comfortable in leaving it unattended.


 
If your not home what good is the detectors LOL


----------



## ohbix (Mar 21, 2013)

It's called sleep; the equivalent of "not home" yet physically at risk in case of fire.


----------



## Indiana (Mar 21, 2013)

24/7


----------



## magsf11 (Mar 21, 2013)

24/7 took the wife 2 weeks to let me run it that long.


----------



## tinkabranc (Mar 21, 2013)

When I got my first stove,  I was too nervous to let it run unattended over nite and/or when we were out.
I got over that quick. 

One stove runs 24/7 with occasional downtime for cleanings.  Second stove is backup when the temps dip
below zero.  They are on two different floors.

I actually trust them more then the furnace.


----------



## smg64ct (Mar 21, 2013)

I used to leave my classic bay running all the time. I don't trust my mount Vernon so I shut it off when I go out otherwise it runs all night. My stove has a lot of problems and it does crazy things so I don't trust it at all.


----------

